# Shrek Crossing?



## letsgotofresco (Oct 9, 2013)

What?


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 9, 2013)

The name of the game was changed.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 9, 2013)

It's just a joke that the mods are doing.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm totally lost too...


----------



## Joy (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't get the joke o.o...


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 9, 2013)

this joke should never be orge


----------



## Joy (Oct 9, 2013)

Unless they're talking about dreamworks Shrek: The Movie. Then I'm slow lol.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2013)

I leave them alone for an hour and this is what happens.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2013)

Joy said:


> Unless they're talking about dreamworks Shrek: The Movie. Then I'm slow lol.



Obviously we're talking about Disney Animation's Shrek it Ralph.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 9, 2013)

HAHAH YOU NEEDED TO BE IN THE MUMBLE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. We are no longer an animal crossing forum... We are now a Shrek Forum


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 9, 2013)

shrek is love, shrek is life

- - - Post Merge - - -

one more




my time here is orge


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 9, 2013)

I think you guys might have already exhausted the short list of Shrek related puns possible


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 9, 2013)

Eh, we still have General AC discussion for if we ever want to talk about that other game.

And I'd like to welcome TBT's newest member meowlerrz who blatantly thought they were joining a Shrek board.


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 9, 2013)

That's exactly what I thought for a second until I saw the posts.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 9, 2013)

meowlerrz said:


> That's exactly what I thought for a second until I saw the posts.



Hopefully you weren't ogre-whelmed with all this Shrek talk.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 9, 2013)

im scared


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2013)

letsgotofresco said:


> I think you guys might have already exhausted the short list of Shrek related puns possible



A succshreksful pun is difficult to make.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

Joy said:


> I don't get the joke o.o...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


>


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Hopefully you weren't ogre-whelmed with all this Shrek talk.



Of course not, you could say I was ogre-joyed


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Hopefully you weren't ogre-whelmed with all this Shrek talk.



Of course not, you could say I was ogre-joyed


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 9, 2013)

Now we just need the Ogrelord himself to visit this swamp.


----------



## waddict (Oct 9, 2013)

Surprised they didn't turn AC in the AC General into SC General.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2013)

Bowie said:


>


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


>



Oh, equally brilliant, mate! Shrek would be proud!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 9, 2013)

Not even billboards are safe anymore... O_O


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 9, 2013)

I Donkey the point of this.


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 9, 2013)

we havent even shifted into maximum orgedrive yet


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 9, 2013)

oh god, the shrek heads....they're EVERYWHERE


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 9, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> oh god, the shrek heads....they're EVERYWHERE


all orge the place?


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 9, 2013)

Woooooow! Enough puns already! Sheesh people. How come so many like shrek


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 9, 2013)

We, the people are not dreck.

We, provide the resources for the mighty Ogrelord.
WE, ARE the layers of his Onion!

Shrek is love, Shrek is LIFE!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 9, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> Woooooow! Enough puns already! Sheesh people. How come so many like shrek



Because it's....shre-aking awesome, hardy har har


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 9, 2013)

in-a-pickle said:


> Because it's....shre-aking awesome, hardy har har



I basically read that in Mike Myer's voice eheheheheheeheheh


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2013)

ogreat


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 9, 2013)

You're shrek, I'm shrek, everyone's Shrek...


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 9, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> You're shrek, I'm shrek, everyone's Shrek...



Shrek is love. Shrek is life. Everything in the world is shrekthtaking.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 9, 2013)

I might be ogrereacting, but we need an onion collectible or a shrek head to remember this xD


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 9, 2013)

I think all these changes are rather shrekcellent.


----------



## Zura (Oct 9, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh, and while you're at it, call it The Shrek Tree Forums and change everyone's avatar to Shrek. xD


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 9, 2013)

And make the website background Far Far Away....


----------



## Zura (Oct 9, 2013)

Im Shrek


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> Im Shrek



Shrek is much sexier than that, mate.


----------



## Zura (Oct 9, 2013)

why is my avatar Shrek?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Bowie said:


> Shrek is much sexier than that, mate.



shreksier, you mean.


----------



## Zura (Oct 9, 2013)

Shrek!


----------



## Lady Loki (Oct 9, 2013)

This is hilarious. XD


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

Thunder said:


> shreksier, you mean.








Now do you see my point? Surely, nobody can impersonate such sexiness!


----------



## Zura (Oct 9, 2013)

this was his reaction


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh, and did you hear? Dreamworks renamed Pokemon X and Y, so now it's called Ogremon X and Y. Your hometown is a swamp, and the biggest city in the Ogrelos Region is Far Far Away. xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 9, 2013)

The leaves have been replaced with shrek heads!


----------



## Zura (Oct 9, 2013)

Aww its gone


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Oct 9, 2013)

xD Best. Site. Ever!!!! XD hahahahahah wow. The mods have a really big sense of humor xD I like it xD


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> Aww its gone



Gone? Oh, what a shame! For a moment there, I thought my creative skills were being embraced!


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen.

The Shrekopalypse is over. Have a good day, and a happy Year of Shrek!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Justin said:


> Ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> The Shrekopalypse is over. Have a good day, and a happy Year of Shrek!



ogre. the shrekopalypse is ogre. goddammit justin you had one job.


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2013)

Thunder said:


> ogre. the shrekopalypse is ogre. goddammit justin you had one job.



****


----------

